# It's official...I'm a dolt! But...



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

It's partially my husbands fault. We rented a drum carder for a week, busted a** getting three of our fleeces carded. I saved the thel "waste" into a paper sack and the true waste into a paper sack labeled "mulch". Yup...you got it. Half way through the bag I was thinking "dam---sels in distress, this girl was made up of kemp and felt." But my husband was sitting next to me telling me the gleanings from Facebook (I don't do it) and our local paper. Distracted me enough that I didn't check the bag until I got almost to the bottom and saw the moorit fibers covered in vm. Hah! Well, at least I got more practice in. And the nice fluffy batts, should be nothin less than a joy to work with (for this novice spinner). I'm thinking mulch wool works loose or spun, right?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gritty I think I have neglected to properly welcome you to the Fold . I'm sorry for my over sight. So.....

Welcome to The Fold Gritty!!! I am glad you have joins us and you seem like a good contributor and contribution to our group. Welcome!


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried recarding the "nice waste"-all the stuff that was too short a staple to get properly licked in. It didn't get sucked in the second go, so I was planning on spinning it straight from fluff...which is what I did with the mulch bag 

Thanks for the welcome. I am so ready to learn more!! 
The actual plan was for hubby and I to share responsibilities of the flock, but he was going to be the main spinner. He had learned 15 years earlier and was excited to use the wool. I was going to be the weaver. I bought him a nice wheel that sat for a year. So I signed up for a spinning class and have been slowly figuring out the process of sheep--->yarn. Hah! 
He's an excellent shepherd and very enabling of my long term visions, which can seem strange for a SoCal surfer boy!-Sam


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WELCOME Gritty , from another Oregonian ! It doesnt take much for me to get distracted from what I'm doing , but I always blame the Polock in me ! I'm up in the NW in Oregon, where abouts are you ?


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Miz Mary-I'm as south as you can go before the border. Ashland
Well, at least for the next 5 years until we move out to upstate NY.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ! I have friends that are buying a house in Ashland ! ( they signed the papers today ! ) cool !


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

We have websters here, if they are into the fiber arts. An incredibly lovely store with way too much yarn to peruse if you want to keep your paycheck intact. 

Ashland is a sweet community with some pretty excellent schools. My children have gone to a total of seven of them. My oldest is graduating from hs this year!?! If they have kids, make sure they check out John Muir school. I love it! If they're up towards the greensprings, Pinehurst was great when my oldest was in 3rd-4th.


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally pulled the "trash bag yarn" off the bobbin. Haven't washed it yet, but it's really not so terrible. Here it is---the loose looking parts are the undercoat fuzz, which actually made it much softer than I was anticipating-


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I want a video of WIHH as she physically abuses her yarn :hysterical:


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Not enough to ply. I agree with the whopping. The plunger method I have not heard of, yet. Thanks! ...and I always welcome new information, tips, tricks etc... 
I whap mine in the shower---the family thinks I'm looney when I hang it over the rod with a big roll of duct tape as the weight


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My turn for unsolicited advise 

Gritty, I wouldn't advise putting a weight on your yarn while it drys. If you weight it and make one thing with a stretched yarn, when you wash it it will spring back to its original state. Wool has what they call memory.


----------

